# Works of John Howe?



## toddpedlar (Oct 1, 2005)

Does ANYBODY out there have or know of a set of John Howe's Works? I've been after a set for years but have never locked in on one... I had two of the three volumes available to me from Don Kistler (former pres./owner of Soli Deo Gloria Books) but I've never seen a full set out there on the market. 

Anyone know of any such set? I've checked all the usual used outlets and can only find individual volumes here and there (never quite covering it all)

I found his works, oddly enough, in the Cornell University Library while a post-doc there, (the only Ivy League school SPECIFICALLY founded without a Religion department or religious requirements) and found his stuff exceedingly difficult to put down.... alas, I moved on, and had to return the volumes I had had checked out for years, when we left.

Todd


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 1, 2005)

I own them all. Howe is outstanding in many ways. I don't know, however, where there are other sets, and I'm sad to say (NOT!) that I can't part with mine.


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 2, 2005)

Last year i bought mine (3 vol. set SDG) through www.bookfinder.com. I was also searching for it, and for along time i could not find.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

There is a set for sale at Ebay now.


----------



## PresReformed (Jan 18, 2007)

There is another set for sale on ebay right now. I had the SDG edition, but sold them because they were not his complete works. I bought a huge single volume edition that was.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 14, 2007)

I think I might have beaten Andrew Myers to this one!  The whole works of John Howe are available online:

Vol 1

Vol 2

Vol 3

Vol 4

Vol 5

Vol 6

Vol 7

Vol 8


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 14, 2007)

That's great, Todd. I posted several links to Howe's works on this thread previously but it's great to see the whole set available online.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 26, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> I think I might have beaten Andrew Myers to this one!  The whole works of John Howe are available online:
> 
> Vol 1
> 
> ...



Disappointing...Vol 5 is not available for now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might have beaten Andrew Myers to this one!  The whole works of John Howe are available online:
> ...



Try here.


----------

